# Uniforms failing troops, says former Canadian soldier



## toddskam (20 Jul 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/07/20/soldiers-uniforms.html

"Canadian military uniforms are not up to the task in Afghanistan, a former soldier has charged.

Tyler Salmond, who served six months in Afghanistan, said the soldiers find it difficult to take cover in their desert camouflage uniforms."


----------



## big bad john (20 Jul 2006)

This is the first that I've heard of this.  But then again I am not at the source.  Any comments from people 1) who are in ; 2) who have been posted recently to  ; or 3) who have DIRECT knowledge of the subject;  in Afghanistan.  Call me cynical but I just don't trust these media types or the first glance of a story with some exceptions.


----------



## Korus (20 Jul 2006)

I thought the pattern worked pretty well in the desert. The main gripe was the inconvenience of pockets covered up by the tac vest and plate carriers, but that was rectified for many of those who leave the wire by having pockets sewn on the arms. Now of course, no matter what pattern you wear you'll never blend into everything, so nothing will ever be "perfect"

I'd like to hear from the guys on the current roto, though, who are out and about in the boonies. They'll probably have the best viewpoint.

As for the uniform reflecting too much ambient light, well... If you're by the dark sand, ok.. but through a lot of the terrain the sand reflects just as much light and that comment makes little sense. So take your pick: Stick out in the darker areas, or stick out in the lighter areas. Do you really want to hump 2 different uniforms and change them every half hour, just to blend in better with whatever particular feature you happen to be walking by?

What about the nice green tac vest and nice green patrol pack? Those stick out sometimes in Afgh, and sometimes not, depending on where you are. Heck, even the season makes a difference. Summer is greener than winter.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jul 2006)

His fifteen minutes of self induced fame has already come and gone. He's likely off grinding his axe on something else by now. :


----------



## MJP (20 Jul 2006)

The uniforms blend in just fine....He is talking out his @ss.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (20 Jul 2006)

yes he is! hey Mike?


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Jul 2006)

But he spent six months over in the sandbox!

You got to give him credit. . . .

_(tess note, the above is severe sarcasm, and is meant to question the former soldier that ripped his pocket and lost all the callsigns, hence why he is out....)_


dileas

tess


----------



## Franko (21 Jul 2006)

Sounds like someone was beaking off just to exercise his yap.

He doesn't have a clue as to what he's talking about....and of course the media is eating it up.     :

Regards


----------



## GAP (21 Jul 2006)

Take a look at the clips put out CTV...does it look like the uniforms are not blending in. Hell, they are carrying a good part the Sandbox around with them, day after day after day...pretty soon you become a chameleon, a very hot, sweaty, dirty, dirt encrusted chameleon...


----------



## MJP (21 Jul 2006)

silentbutdeadly! said:
			
		

> yes he is! hey Mike?



Yes it is Mike...


----------



## GAP (21 Jul 2006)

MJP said:
			
		

> Yes it is Mike...


Good to hear from you...take care


----------



## Fusaki (21 Jul 2006)

The uniform, like everything, could always be better. But there are plenty of more important things to take care of first. This shouldn't be newsworthy .


----------



## karl28 (21 Jul 2006)

The media is like a pack of dogs fighting for  a bone .If they think it will sell papers they will print any garbage they can its sad really


----------

